# eclipse und ant files



## grayson (28. Feb 2005)

ich hab eclipse 3.0.1 und ein problem :

alle buildfiles, die nicht "build.xml" heissen erkennt die IDE nicht als solche.
wo kann ich das einstellen?

schon doof, wenn man eine build.xml hat und ein anders buildfile, das etwas anderes machen soll aber im selben verzeichnis liegt ----> und man nur die build.xml auch im ant editor angezeigt bekommt und die andere im texteditor... (ausführen mit run--> ant kann ich beide. aber ne ordentliche editoransicht....)


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Feb 2005)

Window Preferences Ant

da gibts ein feld "names"


----------



## grayson (28. Feb 2005)

danke für den tipp, aber das hab ich scho versucht.
 das eintragen der entsprechenden dateinamen dort bringt nichts


----------

